# Im surprised you Americans don't know simple cause/cure for IBS-D, Here YOU go



## JojoSave (Dec 10, 2014)

Cold - dampness​
Cold - dampness is usually a direct result of dysfunction of the Spleen and Stomach. The condition is manifested by frequent bowel movement with loose, watery stools, bloated abdomen, poor appetite.

The treatment : using herbal remedies to expel cold and eliminate dampness.

Heat- dampness​
This type of condition has frequent bowel movement with smelling stools and a burning sensation, abdominal pain, thirst, and patients normally like cold drink.

The treatment uses acupuncture/herbal remedies to clear excessive heat and dampness.

Any decent acupuncturist close to you who has proper experience and know's what he or she is doing can easily cure these simple problems that medical science struggles with. In China/India long time ago yogis meditated and went within the body and found cures to all health problems, this information has been passed down. Our body is made of five elements and has energy channels when they are disrupted a problem is caused within the physical body. For most people there problem is caused by bad habits over time regarding there diet, and worsened with stress. Figure out if your's is cold or heat and go find a good acupuncturist who also is experienced with herbs close to you and get cured. There is a herb in nature for every single human health issue. Whether it is known or not known is a different issue. Post here which you have and i can help you as well. I have seen many with the heat caused ibs.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2694961/#!po=0.292398


----------



## dlqc (May 17, 2018)

I'm from china and I am taking chinese herbs. no effect , to be frank.

some people recommend yoga or qi gong (also a chinese kind of meditation similar to yoga). but such meditation practice is really hard to conduct on your own, for you just don't know how to regulate your breath in the most efficient way to cure you.


----------



## nikosgre (Jan 10, 2016)

and what's the solution?


----------

